
“Facts” about BPA - turtlegrids
https://www.factsaboutbpa.org/bpa-overview/bpa-basics
======
ronsor
"The Endocrine Society said in 2015 that the results of ongoing laboratory
research gave grounds for concern about the potential hazards of endocrine-
disrupting chemicals – including BPA – in the environment, and that on the
basis of the precautionary principle these substances should continue to be
assessed and tightly regulated.[39] A 2016 review of the literature said that
the potential harms caused by BPA were a topic of scientific debate and that
further investigation was a priority because of the association between BPA
exposure and adverse human health effects including reproductive and
developmental effects and metabolic disease.[40]"

"The European Union and Canada have banned BPA use in baby bottles."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bisphenol_A](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bisphenol_A)

~~~
slater
"The Polycarbonate/BPA Global Group represents the leading global
manufacturers of bisphenol A (BPA) and polycarbonate plastic"

A thoroughly unbiased group of people, then! :D

~~~
ronsor
hey the oil companies said no need to worry about the climate; it's all ok

------
bifrost
I just read a paper about this today:

[https://sci-hub.se/10.1021/acs.est.9b02090](https://sci-
hub.se/10.1021/acs.est.9b02090)

Apparently the same guy who figured out that Atrazine was feminizing frogs
(Cue Alex Jones ranting about making the frogs gay) also figured out that BPA
is doing something similar...

~~~
ronsor
"BPA is a xenoestrogen, exhibiting estrogen-mimicking, hormone-like
properties[5] that raise concern about its suitability in some consumer
products and food containers."

